# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Bir Oy Bil, At Oy Bil >  Elamlar

## atoybil

DOĞU ANADOLU'NUN TüRKLüĞü 

ELAMLAR

"TüRK adının ilk GüKTüRKLER ile sahneye çıktığı" iddiası da, Türklerden daima çekinmiş ve onun için tarihi gerçekleri dahi çarpıtmaktan kaçınmamış bazı Batılı "bilim adamları"nın safsatasından öte geçmez!. 
Taklitçi yerli tarihçilerin de onların peşine takılması, güneşi balçıkla sıvamaya yetmez!. 

"Kürt Milliyetçiliği" peşinde olanların bir kısmı, bu insanları Ari kökenli gösterip İran dili ve halkına bağlamak isterler... Bölgede halen Ari olan tek ülke İran'dır. İran'da keşfedilen en eski medeniyet ise, ELAMLAR'a aittir. (M.ü. 3000) üek bilim adamı B.HROZNY, ELAMLAR'ın ORTA ASYA ile ilişkisi olduğunu öne sürer. (Histoire del'Asie Anterieure de l'Inde et de le Crete, 1947) 

Aslında ELAMLAR'ın Hint-Avrupai olmadığını, URAL-ALTAY yani TüRK kökenli olduğunu anlatmak ister. 

ELAMLAR'ın Ari veya Sami olmadığı kesindir. Arkeolojik kayıtlarda ASYALI veya HAZAR kökenli olarak geçer. TüRKLER ile bağlantısını ise, H.Z. KOşAY'ın kısa bir dil çalışması bile göstermeye yeter. 

ELAM bölgesi Zagros dağlarından Babil'in kuzeyine kadar uzanan yerlerdir. AKAD dilinde "ELAMTU" yüksek yayla demektir. Zaten ELAM diyarı da deniz seviyesiden 1500 metre yüksektir. ELAM-TU aynı zamanda ELAM üLKESİ anlamına da gelir. 

Daha sonra ortaya çıkan Akadlar ise, Sami kökenli olarak kabul edilir. Akad kralı Naram Sin (M.ü. 2320-2284) zamanında ELAMTU, Avan bölgesinde bir vasal ülke durumunda idi. Ancak kuzeyde Naram Sin'e karşı ittifaka giren 17 hükümdar arasında TOURKİ kralı da vardı.(9) Nihayet PUZUK SUşİNAK liderliğinde bağımsızlıklarını ilan ettiler (M.ü.2288). İşte TüRK ADININ İLK KULLANILIşI, BU TARİHE DAYANIR!. 

ELAMCA-TüRKüE MUKAYESESİ: 

NOT: Türkçe karşılıkların çoğu Eski Türkçeğdir. Kaynaklar ise aşağıdadır. (H.Z. Koşay, Makaleler ve İncelemeler, 1974) 
- F. H. Weissbach 
- G. Hüsing Olz 
- W. Tohmsen, Inscriptions de lğOrkhon 
- Rudlof I-II 
- Kaşgari 
- Bulagof, Kırgız 
- F. Borck, Elamische Studien, 1933 
- Tarama Dergisi 
- H. Z. Koşay-İshak Refet, Anadilden Derlemeler 
- Jensen, ZDMG, 1908 
- üağatayca Büyük Türk Lügati 
_______________________________
(9) "Fransız arkeolog Louis Delaporte'nin HİTİT adlı eserinde geçer" Bayram, Sadi: aynı eser 

email: [email protected]

----------

